# Smoke venting required for elevator shaft?



## BayPointArchitect (Jun 13, 2013)

Given:An elevator shaft serving four (4) stories with three (3) floor-ceiling penetrations.Question:Is a smoke vent required at the top of the elevator shaft? Yes/NoCode Reference: 2009 IBC 3004.1 Hoistway Venting Required.  Hoistways of elevators and dumbwaiters penetrating more than three stories shall be provided with a means for venting smoke and hot gases to the outer air in case of fire.See attached illustration.Thank you!

View attachment 1807


ElevatorVenting.pdf

ElevatorVenting.pdf


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 13, 2013)

What is the occupancy and is the building sprinklered?


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Jun 13, 2013)

Occupancy: A-4, arean.  Sprinkled NFPA 13 with a smoke evac system for building.


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Jun 13, 2013)

Pinnacle Bank Arena


----------



## cda (Jun 13, 2013)

sprinkled??

check exception # 1


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Jun 13, 2013)

Exceptions 1 through 4 do not apply here.

I think the question should be...

do I use the number 3 or 4?

3 floor-ceiling penetrations?

4 stories?


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 13, 2013)

BayPointArchitect said:
			
		

> Pinnacle Bank Arena


Yea! Go Huskers!


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 13, 2013)

Section 3004 typically does not require vents for hoistways in buildings that are sprinklered.  Given that, in NE you better check with the elevator group since they have been known to vary.


----------



## cda (Jun 13, 2013)

?Que?

Exceptions:

1. In occupancies of other than Groups R-1, R-2, I-1, I-2 and similar occupancies with overnight sleeping units, venting of hoistways is not required where the building is equipped throughout with an approved automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2.


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Jun 13, 2013)

Bud said "no" then retired

Gerald now says "yes" during construction


----------



## cda (Jun 13, 2013)

tell him to read the book


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks CDA.  I had to read exception #1 a few more times to catch the fact that any sprinkled hoistway does NOT require a smoke vent provided that it is sprinkled (with the exception of residential and institutional occupancies).

I think that is the answer I was looking for but could not see it until a read the exception again.  Otherwise, I simply glossed over it thinking that it applied specificly to residential and institutional occupancies.

Case closed.  Smoke vent not required for elevator hoistway.


----------

